# Off the grid



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm looking for some cheap land in sw mo to buy and homestead, the land and all it has to offer is impressive down here. Water, trees, animals are all plentiful. I urge others to look closely at southwest Missouri as a possible future homestead site.


----------

